# 'maters



## cdub (Mar 22, 2008)

Ooops. Started the seeds a bit early this year! Hurry snow, melt!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 22, 2008)

What variety/ies? 

Used to do mine from seeds and then I found this nursery that has ooodles of pepper and tomato varieties and they are like 1.25 a piece and they ship . I have grown "Juliet" cultivar every year for at least five years now. Oblong fruits, smaller than a paste variety, bigger than cherries, but great flavor, not too many seeds, and it is so prolific. It usually gets to the point where Im too lazy to pick them all and if they hit the ground the squirrels can have them.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 22, 2008)

Ha! Now that is jumping the gun! At least you'll have fruit early in the season. Nice avatar BTW.


----------



## Heather (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey, how's Willow? She's so cute! 

Nice mateos. We have a farmstand here that grows 115 varieties of heirlooms so I usually just go and pretend I'm at the penny candy store - grab a paper bag and pick one of these and two of those...I do like growing the indeterminate cherries but last year the one I got was mislabeled and ended up being a white peach and it didn't grow so well in the lack of sun that my backyard has. May try another cherry this year. We'll see.


----------



## cdub (Mar 22, 2008)

Scooby, I haven't any idea of the variety. The big, round kind? I actually don't like tomatos. The rest of my family gobbles them up, though. I'm just the gardener of the family so they ask me to start them for planting in May.

Heather, Willow is doing very well. I have some new photos of her that I'll try to post soon.


----------



## Heather (Mar 22, 2008)

cdub said:


> Heather, Willow is doing very well. I have some new photos of her that I'll try to post soon.



Yay! (You just let me know when you're tired of her...)


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 22, 2008)

I just planted green zebra and thai pink cherry. I love the smell of tomato plants. Gosh Heather, heirloom tomato stand hua? That must be amazing.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 22, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> I love the smell of tomato plants...




Me too. It's the smell of summer for me. Spring is hyacinths, fall is mums, and winter that cold crisp smell when it's about to snow.


----------



## Heather (Mar 23, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> Gosh Heather, heirloom tomato stand hua? That must be amazing.




Oh, they have much more than that! Great corn, native peaches, lettuce, micro greens, great pulled pork... AND 115 varieties of tomatoes!


----------



## kellyincville (Mar 23, 2008)

Heather said:


> Oh, they have much more than that! Great corn, native peaches, lettuce, micro greens, great pulled pork... AND 115 varieties of tomatoes!



Wow...I am _very_ jealous. That sounds fantastic.


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 23, 2008)

Heather said:


> great pulled pork... AND 115 varieties of tomatoes!



:clap:

What I love about tomatoes is that you can pot them deeper when they go outside for more roots and a sturdier plant. 

Now I think I might devote the sunny corner of the balcony to a grape type this year .... (I let morning glory seeds scatter around there last year tho....)


----------



## Heather (Mar 23, 2008)

Website:

http://verrillfarm.com/


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2008)

Tomatoes help against prostate cancer! 
What's that white stuff outside the window!?


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 23, 2008)

All this talk made me dig out last years receipt to find the name of the nursery and start looking for this years selections. www.chileplants.com I highly recommend them. I was wrong, $3 a pop, but still pocket change compare to kovachii stuffs and you can eat the fruits of your labor. Yum, balsamic, basil, fresh mozzarella. Im ready for summer.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 24, 2008)

Lycopene That what is is!!!


Ramon


----------

